# Saturday is FUNday for tortoises...PICS!!



## DeanS (Apr 23, 2011)

All right! Here's some fun stuff that happened today...

Aladar blowing bubbles between gulps...






Eggroll hitching a ride...





Aladar truly is a GREAT babysitter





Eggroll is tired at the end of a fun-filled day...





Snowflake follows suit...





Everybody together...Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jensgotfaith (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pics Dean!!! I love the yawns!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome photos...


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwww, awesome pictures!!! Lve, love, love the yawns!!! Aladar is HUGE!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 23, 2011)

I could never catch my tortoise yawning to take a picture. 
Very cute little ones!


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice pics, Aladar looks great


----------



## Jacob (Apr 23, 2011)

Great Pictures!
I love them


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha they are adorable!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful, your passion shows!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome shots, thanks for sharing!! They all look great!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice! They all appear to be happy.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Apr 23, 2011)

What patience you have to be able to get two yawning shots! Fantastic pics Dean. I particularly like Aladar blowing bubbles.


----------



## Neal (Apr 23, 2011)

The first one looks like it could be a spin off of a Jaws movie or something.


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2011)

THIS is why I will probably never enter another photo contest. Wow! Unbelievable pictures!!!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 23, 2011)

Neal said:


> The first one looks like it could be a spin off of a Jaws movie or something.



GREAT! Thanks Neal! Now I'll have that tune in my head all night...dunh!dunh!dunh!dunh!dunh!dunh!dunh!


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2011)

Seriously. How long did you sit there to catch that yawn? I've only ever caught one of those and it was totally by accident. You caught two in the same day? Now that's talent.


----------



## Peacebone (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!! Love the bubble blowing!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 24, 2011)

That first picture is incredible!!! So majestic 
Very nice photos! Thanks for showin em Dean!!


----------



## The Speedmister (Apr 24, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful tortoises, what species are they?


----------



## Missy (Apr 24, 2011)

I love your pics. Have you ever posted your pen? In the second pic it looks like railroad ties in the background. I am trying to decide to use cinder block or railroad ties.


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2011)

I love your pictures, they are wow . It looks like your tortoises (they are beautiful) have a fun and busy day


----------



## DeanS (Apr 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> Seriously. How long did you sit there to catch that yawn? I've only ever caught one of those and it was totally by accident. You caught two in the same day? Now that's talent.



Actually, I caught two yawns within 15 minutes. Aladar is easy! Whenever he rests, he yawns at 10 minute intervals. With the babies, whenever they wake up or right before they go to sleep, they start flapping their jaws (like an old toothless man), then they start the little piston motion with their front legs...then here comes the yawn! I spend all my free time just observing them indoors and out...it's a GREAT stress-reliever. I've got thier routines down pat!



Missy said:


> I love your pics. Have you ever posted your pen? In the second pic it looks like railroad ties in the background. I am trying to decide to use cinder block or railroad ties.



The railroad ties were already in place when I bought the house. My plan (until recently) was to gut the planter (70' x 4') and buld a habitat for the four little ones. Now, I have an extra step to add. I'm going to cover the raildroad ties with cement board and add a river rock facade (to both sides). See, the problem is, the railroad ties leak tar (especially when the temps soar). Aladar has it wedged in his leg scales. The kids get it on their clothes...so this is the only conclusion I could come up with...either that or demolish the planter altogether! I have another smaller (30' x 2') brick planter on the side of my house...but opted not to use it because it doesn't get enough direct sunlight throughout the day...only about an hour or two...and another hour or so of filtered...not good enough for these guys!


----------



## Missy (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting me no about the tar, I never thought of that. Well I guess I will use block.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 25, 2011)

Missy said:


> Thanks for letting me no about the tar, I never thought of that. Well I guess I will use block.



By all means...keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 25, 2011)

Awwwwww! Those are great pictures


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2011)

I think that that's creosote on the RR ties. And its pretty toxic. It has been banned from use.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 25, 2011)

Yvonne, you are a total wealth of knowledge! I looked into that when I first acquired Mortimer (remember him?). Anyway, I had a guy from a local gravel yard come out a year-and-a-half ago to verify and he said that creosote doesn't harden like this stuff does. And it softens only in extreme heat...just like tar...he said that's because it is tar! In any event, it's outta here this season!


----------

